

Chrome Extension for automatic incognito sessions = more safety & privacy - ladino
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/incognito-filter/cifilbmpnkjinlkchohdfcpdkmpngiik
I build "Incognito Filter" to:
use Chrome in a sandboxed private window for onlinebanking or sites with privacy concerns:
- Google and Facebook log your search history with Like or +1 buttons - prevent it by using your login only in private modus.
- Other extensions can log or manipulate your site while using online-banking - the private modus doesn't load extensions by default
======
ladino
I build Inkognito Filter to: use Chrome in a sandboxed private window for
onlinebanking or sites with privacy concerns: \- Google and Facebook log your
search history with Like or +1 buttons - prevent it by using your login only
in private modus. \- Other extensions can log or manipulate your site while
using online-banking - the private modus doesn't load extensions by default

------
dbg31415
Because it was so hard to add –incognito to the shortcut?

[http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-to-start-google-chrome-
in-i...](http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-to-start-google-chrome-in-incognito-
mode-by-default/)

~~~
wmf
Always running in incognito mode != loading specific sites in incognito mode.

